# Food Network All Star Thanksgiving Recipes -- Need Tyler's gravy recipe



## rjx (Nov 12, 2007)

On the website they list the recipes by all the all-stars, except for Tyler's. Does anyone remember what Tyler did for his gravy?

If I remember it was chicken stock, salt, pepper, flour, cream, sage, oregano(?), garlic cloves(s)

I searched the food network for Tyler's gravy recipes and none of them are the he used for the show. The show won't air again until Saturday and I don't know if I will remember to turn it on.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 12, 2007)

Is this the one?


----------



## rjx (Nov 18, 2007)

I actually remembered to watch the re-run a week later. That in itself is a miracle hehe

In the roasting pan over medium heat ...
EVOO -just enough to mix with the upcoming flour
2 whole garlic cloves
fresh sage
flour -just enough to dust the bottom of the pan
chicken broth or stock -one ladle at a time, stirring the gravy -Make sure you stir the lumps out
add heavy cream -about 1/4 cup
salt and pepper
simmer until desired consistency
remove the sage and garlic cloves and serve
Yummy


----------

